# MP3 Players - SanDisk Sansa Clip



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

In my household, we have gone through a total of 6 Sandisk Sansa clips. We paid for two of them, the rest were warranty replacements.

My findings have been that this is not a robust piece of equipment and is not worth my valuable time to stay on the phone with the overseas customer service folks to get the "free" replacement. They are even more not worth the time required to once again load all of my music onto the device.

I went for a run today with my new Sony Walkman 8gig device, loaded up with lots of great tunes. I waved to the spot on the shores of Lake Decatur where my 6th Sansa clip skipped across the water yesterday before finding its resting place in the silty bottom.

Yes, I feel about "this much" guilty for the environmental impact of pitching my Sansa Clip into the lake. *Holding thumb and index finger about 1/2 inch apart*

So far, I'm quite happy with the Walkman. I just wish it was a tad bit smaller, and I did like the little clip on the back of the Sansa that went on a waistband or other spot nicely.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Why not just buy an Ipod? I have 3 or 4 I could have sold ya depending on what you wanted. If you ever want to upgrade they will buy your old one back to get you to buy a new one.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

IPOD that's the final answer.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's why I did not do IPOD.

My wife teaches an exercise class that involves a brand new musical routine every single week. Sometimes multiple routines per week. We pay a nominal subscription fee with Rhapsody for unlimited downloads for up to three devices, using up to three PC's.

The Walkman was less expensive than the Ipod. The use of ITunes would have been significantly more costly for us.

Rhapsody is a pretty decent setup. Plus, now that I know how to use it, it's pretty easy to get around and do what I want and then get out.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jason Glavich said:


> Why not just buy an Ipod? I have 3 or 4 I could have sold ya depending on what you wanted. If you ever want to upgrade they will buy your old one back to get you to buy a new one.


Watcha got? I'm wanting a shuffle to put my music on....

FOM


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Dang, and I just bought a Sansa Clip+. Well.... It was on sale and I needed one. Still haven't figured out how to load anything to it yet and have it actually play. I love audible books when I'm driving very far.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Howard when the clip was working, I loved it! If you are not jogging and jarring it a lot you could be ok.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Chris

I have 2 Sony Walkman. You can buy accessories for it. In the market there is silicon case that brings an arm band to attached it. You made the right choice. Check 

http://www.ylmart.com/mp3-accessories-sony-walkman.html


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Lately, I've been using my Blackberry.

For the gym, I had an el-cheapo MP3 player that was purchased from Walgreens or BigLots. It's not very big (size or capacity), but it worked flawlessly for several years before I lost it somewhere in my messy car.

The wife and kids have iPods & Sansas. Both are "nicer" than my dollar store one, but they have all had issues in some sort of way (broken screens being the most common problem). 

I do like the FM radio and rechargeable battery on the Sansa (came in handy a couple times for hunt test weekends during football season).


----------



## MarkyMark (Jun 5, 2010)

Learn how to use bit torrent and just borrow the music for 24 hours LOL


----------



## SimonGoodwin (Sep 28, 2011)

I had always thought Sansa were good...
I have only really used my BlackBerry recently but liked my creative MP3 players.


----------

